# Droid X Boot Logo Help



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys I need help. I'm trying to create a boot logo for my Droid X. The first one I made didn't turn out perfect so I grew bored of it. Now I'm trying to make a new one. This is only my 2nd boot logo that I've ever made and I having trouble. OK I saved the image 480X182 with a 72 pixel resolution. I saved it as a 24 bit bmp. It has a total size of 255 kbs which I believe is the correct size. Now my problem comes in when I try to drag it into the AutoBootLogoCreater1.1 cmd window. I get an error that states "Invalid boot logo. The boot logo MUST be created from a 24-bit .bmp image" I'm stumped. I think it might be the pic but I really want to use this pic

Hit thanks if I helped. Sent from my MIUIed DX using my fingers


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Omg guys I just figured out my issue. I figured out the the PNG had to be on the desktop. I guess the program has an issue with folder structure. Sorry guys

Hit thanks if I helped. Sent from my MIUIed DX using my fingers


----------

